# For everyone on horseforum, please read?



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

I want to make a vdieo up of eveyones horses that jump on the horseforum?

it can be horse free jumping/lunging jumping or rider and horse jumping pair. 
It can be anylevel jumping. 
Videos or pictures?
feel free to post. 
if you have more than one horse whyy not posta picture of each.
this can be showjumping or cross country?
add as many photos and videos of your horse as you want. ill choose the best ones that you posted if more than one. 

just thought this would be something fun. 


when you post please suggestion some songs that could be used and a good free video making program with good effects i can use.
also could you write the nameof teh horse with the vidoes/pictures so i can write it on the video. thanks 

I will decide when to end this. 
thanks and have fun


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

i dont have any jumping lol sorry. but i have a question....

how do you put those videos together??

ive wanted to make one for a while of harness racing, but i dont know how to put the pics together with music and stuff..... what program do you use??


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i use windows live movie maker. its pretty simple. i self tault myself.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

gypsy

gypsy2










here are two of my baby ! sorry they arent very interesting haha


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Piper jumping "bridge"


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

how mnay photos and video clips do you recon i should use?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i suppose it depends on how many you get !


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

okayy. im going to add a picture of my horses. when i make it as well.




BY THE WAY JUST A QUICK NOTE. PICTURES/VIDEO CLIPS CAN BE OF YOUR OWN HORSES OR LEASE HORSES. AND YOU CAN UPLOAD AS MANY DIFFERENT HORSES AS YOU WISH,


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I was planning on making a "progress" jumping video anyways, so if I remember I will post it once it is made and on youtube. =]


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I free jumped Lacey a few times and took pictures once. She didn't really understand but she sure loved launching herself way over the tiny little jump. haha

This one is more of a "wheeeee!" sorta deal but it's blurry-ish so I don't know if you'd want to use it...










This one isn't blurry but I think it's not as funny. Haha


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

nice pictures everyone i love.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't have the pics on my computer so could you get them out of my virtual barn? I have jumping pics of me and all of my horses on their individual pages. 

Let me know if you can't and I'll try to work something else out.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

I will have a go when i start making the video. Then if i have problems will let you know. Thanks for your interest


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

ok ive got a couple to put up 







this me (long time ago) on Ebony








me and Finn (while ago)


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

great pictures everyone keep them coming.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Does it have to be your own horse? 
I have a few vids but don't have my own horse.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

^ my pics are not with my own horse.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok  Here are some of my clips.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^^ how do i save this onto my computer? x


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

uhmmm...I know there is a way, but can't remember it :/ 
Maybe search it on google.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

could you find out for me and then i would be happy to use itt. thanks xxx


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm uploading the video to my 4shared account so you can download it from there... I'll put the link up when it's done.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Here it is : 4shared.com - file sharing - download movie file rawclipsforvideo.wmv


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

okayy - thanks. i will do that when i go to make the video. thanks


----------

